# g-wizz competition in florida who is going?



## cubekid57 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just wondering what events are going to be at this competiton and who is planning on going. I might go.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, it looks like this isn't an official competition so wrong forum?
On topic anyway. Since its not official and is something like 4 hours away I think I probably won't make it.


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't understand why it isn't official though? It has been previous years.


----------



## mstrlunx (Aug 14, 2009)

when is it?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 14, 2009)

mstrlunx said:


> when is it?



There hasnt been an official G-wiz competition in years.

Look at the date.


----------

